# Software zur Messdaten Auswertung gesucht



## Gorky (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine Software um Messdaten (>50000 Messwerte) graphisch anzeigen und auswerten zu können.
Die Messwerte sind in einer CSV Datei gespeichert.

Beispiel:
Ich zeichne SPS-Signale mit einen Datalogger über mehrere Stunden auf. Der Datalogger speichert die Messwerte in eine CSV Datei. 
Jetzt möchte ich in einem Fehlerfall die Messdaten durchscrollen könnnen um den Signalzustand zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt anschauen.
Mit einer Excel Kurvendarstellung wird das sehr unübersichtlich, bei Werten >50000.

Kann mir Einer eine Software empfehlen, um die Datenaufzeichnung komfortabel durchzuschauen. 

Mfg
Gorky


----------



## bits'bytes (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Gorky,

falls du bezüglich der Aufzeichnung noch flexibel bist, könnte PLTrend was für dich sein.

PLTrend zeichnet die Werte direkt von der SPS auf (aber nur B&R) und hält diese im Speicher. Du kannst 
a) manuell, 
b) zeitlich getriggert 
c) oder über eine SPS Variable getriggert 

die Daten speichern. 

Die Daten sind in einer ASCII Datei gespeichert und können von PLTrend wieder gelesen werden.

Es können beliebig viele Variablen aufgezeichnet werden und ein Teil davon als Kurven dargestellt werden. 

Der Knackpunkt liegt meiner Meinung nach an der Notwendigkeit einer B&R CPU für einen Live - Einsatz der Software.

Abhängig vom Format der CSV Datei könnten wir uns eventuell auch über eine Sonderfunktion zum Einlesen einer solchen CSV Datei einigen.

Bei Interesse einfach mal auf meiner Homepage vorbei surfen und das Programm checken (60 Tage Testperiode der Vollversion !!)


bg
bb


----------



## Michael.Uray (2 Dezember 2011)

Ich denke LabVIEW sollte dafür recht gut geeignet sein:
http://www.ni.com/labview/
Im Anhang findest du ein paar Screenshots von einem mir in LabVIEW erstellten Graphen.


----------



## Gorky (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Michael,

die Screenshots sehen schon nicht schlecht aus. 
Aber wenn ich mir das Programm auf der Homepage anschau, sieht es schon sehr umfangreich aus. Ist fast schon too much um "nur CVS" Dateien zur Anzeige zu bringen, wie auf deinen Screens.
Okay, aber vielleicht täuscht das auch nur?

Wie würdest du das einschätzen?
Hast du einen Preis?

Mfg


----------



## Gorky (2 Dezember 2011)

Okay, habe den Preis für LabVIEWBase gefunden. 1299€, defenitiv zu teuer.
Somit ausgeschieden...

Das PLTrend ist leider auch nicht die Lösung. Das Programm kann ja auch Daten in CSV Format ausgeben zum weiterverarbeiten...

Mfg


----------



## Michael.Uray (2 Dezember 2011)

Hi Gorky,

das Programm ist grundsätzlich recht umfangreich aber trotzdem kommt man recht schnell zu einem Ergebnis.
Preis kenn ich momentan nicht genau, aber ich hab noch so was von 2000-3000 für die kleinste Version im Kopf. Das ist eine Entwicklungsumgebung mit der du Anwendungen erstellen kannst. Für einen einmaligen Gebrauch wird sich das eher nicht auszahlen.

lg.
Michi


----------



## dalbi (2 Dezember 2011)

Hi,

wie wäre es mit gnuplot. Damit lassen sich auch csv Dateien darstellen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Gorky (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

sorry das ist auch nicht was ich suche.

Ich habe einen Datenlogger der mir z.B. zwei Eingangssignal von eine SPS aufzeichnet. Der Logger macht z.B. alle 0,2sec einen Scan und schreibt den Messwert in eine CSV Datei. Die Aufzeichnung läuft dann ein paar Stunden. Somit kommen einige Messwerte zusammen. Jetzt soll mir ein Programm die Messwerte darstellen können, und wo ich durch zoomen und scrollen von einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt die Signalzustände anschauen kann.

Gruß


----------



## hapr (3 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Gorky,

gnuplot habe ich mir nicht angeschaut. Wenn es billig und einfach gehen soll und Du eventuell am Datenformat was ändern kannst, dann ist vielleicht csvview aus dem Mikrocontroller Forum was für Dich:

http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/179827

So am Ende des Verlaufs tauchen dann die Anhänge für Programm und Beschreibung aus. Ursprünglich ist das Ding für eine Langzeitmessung von Tmperaturdaten gedacht gewesen.

Villeicht hilft's
Harald.


----------



## bits'bytes (4 Dezember 2011)

Gorky schrieb:


> Das PLTrend ist leider auch nicht die Lösung. Das Programm kann ja auch Daten in CSV Format ausgeben zum weiterverarbeiten...



Hi, wahrscheinlich nicht - außer du findest nichts passendes und ersetzt den Datenlogger durch  kleine B&R SPS (ca. 150 € ohne IO). Dann könnte PLTrend alle beliebigen Signale aufzeichnen (Scanrate ca. 30 - 90 ms, abhängig von Verbindungsmedium).....

Ich wollte das nur noch mal erwähnen - ich kenne ja das Umfeld nicht in welchem du die Entscheidung fällst: Datenlogger schon vorhanden?, welche Steuerung ? usw. ... Und wie schon erwähnt: PLTrend selber könntest du im vollen Umfang 60 Tage verwenden.

PVI Dongle würdest du wahrscheinlich brauchen (sonst kappt die Verbindung zw. PC und B&R SPS nach 2 Stunden).

bg
bb


----------



## Gorky (4 Dezember 2011)

Hi bb,

der Latalogger ist schon vorhanden. Die Steuerungen sind verschienen. Der wird überall dort eingesetzt, wo Signale zur Fehlerdiagnose aufgezeichnet werden können. Das Gerät ist an sich schon in Ordnung, nur bei größeren Aufzeichnungen >50000 scans muss ich auf einen USB-Sick speichern und das geht nur im CSV Format. Um diese Daten zu analysieren suche ich "noch" eine passende Software.

Gruß


----------



## LittleJack86 (5 Dezember 2011)

Hi, 

wie wärs denn mit excel? 
bis 65536 Messwerte würden sich verarbeiten lassen (auch wenns dann schon etwas ruckelt )
Habe mal eine Aufzeichnung mit einer SPS gemacht wobei ich da 16Bits aufgezeichnet habe und diese in excel als Liniendiagramm darstellte, war ausreichend um Signalüberschneidungen zu erkennen. 
Zoomen ist da ebenfalls möglich wenn man die Skalierung des Diagramms ändert.

Gruß
LiJ


----------



## GerhardS (7 Dezember 2011)

was sind das für Messdaten (Sps-Eingänge-Ausgänge,Spannung,Strom, oder Temperatur )wenn Spannung wie hoch??
ich mache das mit einen Pc mit Messkarte da kannst du bis zu 16 Kanäle graphisch aufzeichnen.die Dauer der Aufzeichnung je nach Scantime
bei 20ms bis zu 3 Tage bei 1Sec.bis  zu 3Wochen bei einen Kanal. Messkarte Mp20 von BNC Software Nextview 2.0


----------



## MasterOhh (7 Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte auch erst vor kurzem das Problem, dass ich Messwerte (binär  und analog) von meinem selbstgebastelten Datenlogger auswerten wollte.  Bei 20 Kanälen und einer Abtastfrequenz von 1Hz kam da schon einiges  zusammen bei Messreihen über einen ganzen Tag....

Leider bin ich auch nicht wirklich fündig geworden was Auswertesoftware betrifft. 
Letzenendes habe ich mir mein eigenes Programm zusammengestrickt, das speziell auf meine Anforderungen zugeschnitten ist.
War  einfacher als gedacht. Wenn man so ein Programm in seine  Grundfunktionen zerlegt (Daten aus Datei lesen, Daten umwandeln, Daten  grafisch darstellen ...) findet man zu jedem Teilproblem massenhaft gute  Lösungen im Internet.


----------



## Drucky89 (8 Dezember 2011)

Man könnte ja schon beim Datenaufzeichnen "intelligenter" vorgehen. Ohne die Abtastrate der Signalerfassung zu ändern, könnte man aber nur Daten speichern, wenn sich wirklich etwas ändert. Dazu müsste man Schwellen definieren (oder besser, das Signal zeitlich differenzieren), um Änderungen mitzubekommen. Wird eine bestimmte Änderung (Anstieg des differenzierten Signals wird ungleich Null) registriert, speichert man den Signalwert und den dazugehörigen Zeitstempel. Dadurch lassen sich Daten "ohne Information" vermeiden.


----------



## Larzerus (8 April 2014)

hapr schrieb:


> Hallo Gorky,
> 
> gnuplot habe ich mir nicht angeschaut. Wenn es billig und einfach gehen soll und Du eventuell am Datenformat was ändern kannst, dann ist vielleicht csvview aus dem Mikrocontroller Forum was für Dich:
> 
> ...



Danke :TOOL::TOOL:

Das Programm aus dem Link löst das Problem bestens.


----------



## Robert_1992 (17 Juli 2014)

Hallo.

Vielleicht wäre ja ANDORO auch was für dich!

Mit diesem Tool kannst du deine Messdaten in eine Datenbank abspeichern und grafisch als Trend anzeigen lassen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kemlQXFRYOQ


----------



## norustnotrust (17 Juli 2014)

Wieso postet ihr zu eurem ANDORO immer einen Youtube-Link? Wem soll das denn weiterhelfen?


----------

